# O, The Carnage!!!



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Piranhas dont have sh*t on these guys... uaru are true beasts! Look at how they shred that unsuspecting romaine with their uber huge teeth!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that lettuce didnt stand a chance man


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i don;t see any "uber huge teeth"

these are teeth


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

wtf lemmy, you know some people on this forum might actually like romaine, and just because you think of it as fish food doesn't mean someone isn't going to get pissed off about it


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

jesus f*cking christ dude, thats not cool...people just don't give a sh*t what has to suffer for you to get cheap thrills, f*ck you, sick bastard


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

hahahahah you guys are mad.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

nice uaru, i've never seen any for sale round me, did u order?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> i don;t see any "uber huge teeth"
> 
> these are teeth
> [snapback]1163449[/snapback]​


if you couldnt tell... I was poking a bit of fun at all the people who make their piranha vids









and ya, im sorry for the people who like romaine. But come one, romaine is their natural diet. You know this shtt grows under water in South America


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

phil said:


> nice uaru, i've never seen any for sale round me, did u order?
> [snapback]1163464[/snapback]​


nah, I got them from a lfs. I only see them about once or twice a year, so I jumped on them when I had the chance. They were only ~11$ea too


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i got your joke it was funny but i just to make sure you know that p are better then fish that toss salads.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> i got your joke it was funny but i just to make sure you know that p are better then fish that toss salads.
> [snapback]1163472[/snapback]​


That's all a matter of personal opinion. I've owned quite a few piranhas, and I've enjoyed these little salad tossers 10X more than I have any piranha I've owned in the past


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh man, at least put a divider in and give that lettuce time to acclimate. It'd be nice to see veggies have a fair fight for once









And no piranha would stand a chance against that romaine, so give it up Joe.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Dude, everybody KNOWS that romaine is the wimp of the lettuce group. Throw in some Bibb or Boston and see how tough those fish are.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats inhumane to the salad


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> Dude, everybody KNOWS that romaine is the wimp of the lettuce group. Throw in some Bibb or Boston and see how tough those fish are.
> [snapback]1163924[/snapback]​


I was thinking about red leaf...

Perhaps a video would be best with that amount of carnage?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

omfg, did u get that lettace from a plant?!??if so u should give it back to the plant! its not right for you to take somethign from the wild and feed it to your pets!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lettuce got


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Dude, everybody KNOWS that romaine is the wimp of the lettuce group. Throw in some Bibb or Boston and see how tough those fish are.
> [snapback]1163924[/snapback]​


LMFAO









I was gonna start a thread called Pea-fury with my uaru nailing some peas but i couldnt get any decent pics.
Nice fish and funny thread :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Make a video so everyone can witness teh fury!!!111!!


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Lovely fish. Juveniles?









And v. funny thread.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Yup, they are only 3" or so. They can get up to 8", so I'd consider them juvis









I plan on setting my 300g up with the amphiacanthoides, some fernandezyepezi, possibly a few psittacus, and a pearsi. So this will not be my last thread on these lettuce munching monsters


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:laugh: funny stuff and nice fish lemmy


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Where are you getting the ferns from?

I honestly never knew uros could look so nice, seems you're taking good care of them.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Ooh sweet carnage.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

nice lookin fish man


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Shocking, absolutely shocking...








I'll doubt I'll be able to ever get that imagery off my retina's


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Lmfao funniest thread i've read in ages









Maybe we could have a romaine carnage comp as you should
see my turtle take one down!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Yup, they are only 3" or so. They can get up to 8", so I'd consider them juvis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like those guys, howmany u got 4?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

lemmy, i hope you know what your dealing with!
This is what your little killers will turn into








7inches of salad destroying mayhem


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I tremble in fear thinking about how big they will get









And Ace, I'm getting 3 ferns and 3 Satanoperca daemon from Brian Scott











> honestly never knew uros could look so nice, seems you're taking good care of them.


You mean Uarus? I dont have any uros in that tank


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> I tremble in fear thinking about how big they will get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, yeah, uaru.







Good ol' Brian, he must have a few tanks himself!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Devon amazon said:


> lemmy, i hope you know what your dealing with!
> This is what your little killers will turn into
> 
> 
> ...










that's just too much. I could actually see the veins of the leaves.









I bet you my celery sticks would beat the snot out of them if you set up a divider.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

we got a nice little uaru at work, its pretty, I'm tempted by it but I dont think my sevs will like it


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

celery sticks? please... you know they dont have anything on romaine









maybe this will be my next set of pics to settle the masses.... romaine vs. celery


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

all i can say is why?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Forgot to ask: did you quarantaine and gutload the lettuce before feeding it to your Uaru's? I lost a whole batch of offspring to a bad lettuce









I also heard - and I find this really exciting - that the imfamous Redbellied Lettuce (_Lettucentrus lollo rosso_) is again available every now and then...








I bet it will be pricey (because wild-caught), so I want to do it right: do you have any tips?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm done.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> I also heard - and I find this really exciting - that the imfamous Redbellied Lettuce (_Lettucentrus lollo rosso_) is again available every now and then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try "tangled up in salad.com"
They import some of the rarer stuff :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)




----------

